
Show HN: We build a calendar for people that schedule to-dos - dennismu
https://amie.so
======
DangitBobby
Interesting, this appears to be the same concept for the app I was going to
build because I couldn't find any like it!

Edit: Nevermind, I thought it allowed scheduling of one-off or periodic Todo
lists.

~~~
dennismu
Hah we actually will allow scheduling off a periodic to-do list.

I think we talk about the same thing.

like this: a category called “Repeats/Habits/Chores”. every item in there has
a count, e.g. 3x/ week. every time you drag the item into your calendar, the
count decreases when you dragged it the 3rd time, it disappears until next
week

------
ColeyG
I love the ui and feel. I am definitely interested because I've felt the need
for a little more precise control like this. Keep up the updates!

~~~
dennismu
What do you mean with "little more precise control"?

Probably relevant on HN: We're prioritizing an open API. All features will be
accessible programmatically in the long term.

